# Rüstungsschmied spezialisierungsquest



## Nandori (6. Oktober 2008)

Hallo 
ich bin grad auf dem Weg zum Rüstungsschmied und komme nicht weiter.. folgende Quests hab ich bereits abgeschlossen:
1. Die alten Traditionen
2. Auf nach Beutebucht!
3. Der Mithrilorden
4.1 Der große silberne Betrüger
4.2 Die Kunst der Magieerfüllung
4.3 Hier verhütten, da verhütten
4.4 Galvans bester Schüler -jetzt geht es nach Tanaris
5.1 Die Welt zu Euren Füßen
5.2 Ein schlauer Kopf auf den Schultern
5.3 Mithril-Kid 

-> nun sollte ich eigentlich in orgrimmar die quest Die Kunst des Rüstungsschmiedes von Okothos Eisenwüter annehmen können. Geht aber nicht dort gibt es keine Quest. 

Ich bin Level 52 und habe Schmiedekunst - Skill 240 .. 
bin echt planlos..


----------



## MikeMcHero (7. Oktober 2008)

Bringt es was den "myelor zornesleben" (steht daneben) anzureden? Angeblich sagt der seinem Kumpel dann Bescheid das man Rüstungsschmied ist.


----------



## Nandori (7. Oktober 2008)

MikeMcHero schrieb:


> Bringt es was den "myelor zornesleben" (steht daneben) anzureden? Angeblich sagt der seinem Kumpel dann Bescheid das man Rüstungsschmied ist.



ich weiß jetzt nciht wie der typ hieß aber es hat sich inzwischen erledigt. ja man muss da bei der schmiede noch irgendeinen andere leut anlabern der weder ne quest noch sonstwas hat und dem sagen dass man waffenschmied bzw rüssischmied werden will, der meint dann geh ma zu dem da und dann gabs auch die quest -.-


----------



## Primus Pilus (17. Oktober 2008)

Nandori schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich bin grad auf dem Weg zum Rüstungsschmied und komme nicht weiter.. folgende Quests hab ich bereits abgeschlossen:
> 1. Die alten Traditionen
> 2. Auf nach Beutebucht!
> ...



Hallo,

wirklich ALLE Schmiede-Quests gemacht... auch die "Belohnungsquests"?

Hast du die gleißende Mithrilinsignie und das Signet der Expertise? Eins bekommt man von dem Zwerg im Schlingendorntal, das andere vom Nachtelf in Gadgetzan nach Abschluß der "Herstellquests".

Vielleicht kann man ja erst die Spezialisierung erlernen, wenn man diese beiden Dinge bekommen hat.
Nur so ein Gedanke. Ich hatte damals keine Probleme.

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## Akaryu (25. November 2008)

Ich habe sozusagen das gleiche Problem. Nur ich kann keine Quests annehmen. Bin Allianzler, und frage mich, wo ich die Quest herkriege, um Rüstungsschmied zu werden. Ihr braucht nur zu sagen, wie die Quest heißt, und am besten, wo ich die annehmen kann. Bin 68er Todesritter. Nachtelf. Allianz.
Danke schonmal im Vorraus^^


----------

